# www.premiumdownloaden.de



## Gigsen (10 Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag wertes Forum,

ich schreibe hier im Auftrag einer Bekannten und hoffe um Unterstützung.

Betreffende Dame hat wohl auf der oben genannten Dame einen Skype-Client runtergeladen ohne sich der entsprechende Abo-Falle bewusst zu sein. Die entsprechenden Mahnungen füge ich an. Mein Rat ist es jetzt gar nichts zu tun und erst einmal den Grundsatzartikel über Abofallen zu lesen.

Stimmt Ihr meinem Rat zum "Nichtstun" zu ?

Viele Grüße und vor allem vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Gigsen

Kundennummer: ***
Rechnungsnummer: ***

Datum: 04.10.2011

Rechtliche Konsequenzen

Sehr geehrte/r ***,

ihnen gegenüber wurde durch uns trotz Ihres vertragswidrige Verhaltens sehr viel Geduld bewiesen. Trotz unserer vielen Mahnung und deutlichen Hinweise auf den gültigen Vertragsschluss zwischen Ihnen und uns, weigern Sie sich weiterhin Ihren vertraglichen Pflichten nachzukommen. Offenbar sind Ihnen die rechtlichen Konsequenzen nicht bewußt. Durch den Download von Skype haben Sie auf das Ihnen zustehende Widerrufsrecht gem. § 312 Abs. 3 BGB selbst verzichtet. Insofern ist es uns unverständlich warum Sie zwar unsere Leistung in Anspruch nehmen, die Ihrige dennoch nicht erfüllen wollen. Dieses kann u.U. auch strafrechtliche Konsequenzen zeitigen.
Zur Vermeidung von zivilrechtlichen und möglichen strafrechtlichen Weiterungen, letztere allerdings vorbehaltlich einer Prüfung durch unseren Rechtsanwalt, geben wir Ihnen eine letzte Gelegenheit die für uns alle missliche Situation aus der Welt zu schaffen. 

Sollten Sie trotzdem kein Interesse an einer einvernehmlichen Lösung haben, so werden wir unseren berechtigten Anspruch gegen Sie gerichtlich Geltung verschaffen müssen. Dadurch werden auf Sie erhebliche Mehrkosten (Gerichts- und Anwaltsgebühren) zukommen, die Sie durch die Erfüllung Ihrer Vertragspflicht vermeiden können. 

Es liegt nunmehr an Ihnen die Folgen eines Gerichtsverfahrens und die daran anschließende Zwangsvollstreckung und den möglichen Eintrag in ein Schuldnerverzeichnis zu vermeiden.

[Leistung]
12-Monatszugang - www.premiumdownloaden.de
Zahlung im Voraus per Rechnung, 8.00 EUR/Monat

[Preis]
96.00 EUR

[Mahnkosten]
13.50 EUR

Im Bruttobetrag ist die gesetzliche Umsatzsteuer enthalten. 

Bitte überweisen Sie den Gesamtbetrag von 109.50 EUR sofort auf das Konto des Treuhänder Frank S***er (anderer Begriff Tau,Strick):

HINWEIS: Bitte beachten Sie unsere neue Bankverbindung!

Kunden aus Deutschland:

Empfänger: Frank S***er
Kontonummer: 102010***
Bankleitzahl: 15050500
Bankinstitut: Sparkasse Vorpommern

Kunden aus dem Ausland:

Empfänger: Frank S***er
IBAN: DE17150505000102010***
BIC/SWIFT: NOLADE21GRW
Bankinstitut: Sparkasse Vorpommern

Geben Sie als Verwendungszweck unbedingt Ihre Kundennummer *** und Rechnungsnummer *** an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung in der Buchhaltung korrekt zuordnen können.

Sollten Sie den oben genannten Betrag nicht innerhalb der Frist begleichen, entstehen Ihnen zusätzliche Mahnkosten.

Weitere Informationen zur Rechnung:
-----------------------------------
Sie haben sich auf der Seite www.premiumdownloaden.de/download/27/ angemeldet und erhalten dafür ein Jahr Zugang zu den Inhalten. Bei Ihrer Anmeldung haben Sie das komplette Anmeldeformular mit Ihrem Namen, Anschrift und E-Mail-Adresse ausgefüllt. Des Weiteren haben Sie die AGB und Datenschutzerklärung akzeptiert und das Widerrufsrecht zur Kenntnis genommen. Da seit ihrer Anmeldung mehr als 14 Tage verstrichen sind, steht Ihnen kein Widerrufsrecht mehr zu. Auf unserer Webseite www.premiumdownloaden.de beginnt die Dienstleistung sofort nach Anmeldung und der Aktivierung Ihres Zugangs. 

Hier noch einmal Ihre Zugangsdaten:
E-Mail: ***, Passwort: QLJeFCYt

Auf der Seite www.premiumdownloaden.de können Sie sich mit den Zugangsdaten einloggen und die Inhalte nutzen.

Ihre IP-Adresse 195.176.14*** haben wir bei der Anmeldung (genauer Zeitpunkt: 04.08.2011 21:37:43 Uhr) gespeichert. Es ist dadurch möglich über den verwendeten Provider 195.176.146.92 den Verursacher der Anmeldung zu ermitteln.

Unsere AGB können Sie auf der Seite www.premiumdownloaden.de noch einmal nach lesen. 


Die Rechtliche Konsequenzen liegt im Anhang als PDF-Datei vor. Sie benötigen den Adobe Reader um die PDF-Datei zu öffnen. Diesen können Sie hier herunterladen: http://www.adobe.com/de/products/acrobat/readstep2.html. 

Für Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne auf http://www.premium-online-support.de oder telefonisch unter +49(0)900 510 5*** (0,99 EUR/min) (aus dem deutschen Festnetz, abweichende Preise aus Mobilfunknetzen) zur Verfügung.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Miranavo Content Plus
- Rechtsabteilung -

Chaussee 1
18236 Kröpelin

Kontakt: http://www.premium-online-support.de
Geschäftsführer: Alexander H****g (ähnlich wie Pfennig)

Tel: +49(0)900 510 5*** (0,99 EUR/min) *
Fax: +49(0)900 510 5*** (0,99 EUR/min) *
* aus dem deutschen Festnetz, abweichende Preise aus Mobilfunknetzen


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Oktober 2011)

Gigsen schrieb:


> Stimmt Ihr meinem Rat zum "Nichtstun" zu ?


Absolut!!! 


> Dafür ist die Firma mit ihren Verantwortlichen ein Fall für die Rostocker Staatsanwaltschaft. “*Es gibt ein umfangreiches Sammelverfahren bei uns*“, bestätigte die Sprecherin.


http://www.abzocknews.de/2011/10/07...-tritt-dubiose-forderungen-an-sich-selbst-ab/

Was mich wundert, ist, dass der immer noch so weitermachen kann. Aber das ist halt die deutsche Justiz..gäääähn....

Da wird ermittelt - und ermittelt - und ermittelt - und ermittelt.......
Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, ermitteln sie in 100 Jahren noch.


----------



## Hippo (10 Oktober 2011)

Ich schließe mich den Ausführungen von Nicko uneingeschränkt an ...
Ignorieren und sich drüber freuen daß "frau" noch ohne einem blauen Auge (=Zahlung vor Schreck) davongekommen ist.
Sollte das ganze noch in Papierform aufschlagen ...

>>>






Sollten wider Erwarten doch am Südpol Ananas wachsen (unser Synonym für praktisch unmöglich) und danach ein echter Mahnbescheid kommen (sh. Link in meiner Signatur) ...
DANN müßte wieder reagiert werden und zwar in der Form daß dem MB "vollumfänglich widersprochen" wird


----------



## Gigsen (10 Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Oktober 2011)

"HINWEIS: Bitte beachten Sie unsere neue Bankverbindung!"

Wenn die nicht schon wieder bereits gekündigt wurde und bald eine neue in Mahndrohmüll auftaucht.

Sucht man da jetzt so ne Art Finanzagent, die ihre Konten für das einsammeln von Geldern von Abofallen zur Verfügung stellen oder gehört dieser Herr S. zu denen?


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2011)

Der Laden ist "bestens"  bekannt  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-de-auf-besucherfang.31358/page-3#post-333231


----------



## Fackeltnichtlang (30 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, mir ist leider auch das selbe passiert und habe schon die zweite Mahnung erhalten. Was mich schon nach der ersten Mahnung stuzig gemacht hat, ist eine andere Bankverbindung mit einem anderen Empfängernamen. Habe schon eine schöne saftige Mail vorbereitet und sollte ich nochmals eine Mahnung erhalten, werde ich diese absenden. Es gibt einfach viel zu viele dieser Abzocker auf dieser Welt und als <kleiner Mann> kann man allein leider nichts dagegen tun. Man sollte diese Kriminellen genau so verfolgen, wie auch alle anderen und diese dem entsprechend bestrafen.
Wo bitte ist die Gerechtigkeit?????????


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2011)

Lies Dir das mal durch ...

Soll ich eine Brieffreundschaft mit Abzockern beginnen?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (30 November 2011)

Lass das mit der Brieffreundschaft mit der Nutzlosbranche, es bringt nichts. Mach _[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Fackeltnichtlang (1 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Mahnung Nr. 3 ist angekommen. Ich zitiere:,, vorab per E-Mail - Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung``
...aus 96,- Euro sind es nun schon 106,- Euro geworden. Dank auch an Hippo für seinen hilfreichen Hinweis. Es ist doch sehr erstaunlich, wie vielen Leuten so etwas passiert, aber auch dieses Thema zusammen bringt. All die vielen Infos sind sehr hilfreich, wer weiss... ich hätte sicherlich schon den Fehler begangen und mich mit diesen Abzockern angelegt. Geld gibt es von mir SICHER NICHT!!!!!! , aber so eine kleine Mail hätte mich schon gereizt. Werd aber Eure Ratschläge befolgen und mit einem Lächeln abwarten.
Wollt noch sagen, dass Ihr alle echt super seid, vor allem weil Ihr mit diesem und anderen Foren sicherlich vielen Leuten grossen Aerger erspart habt. Nochmals vielen Dank


----------



## Hippo (1 Dezember 2011)

Der Dank geht wenn dann an alle guten Geister hier im Forum und vor allem an die die das ganze Zeug über Jahre zusammengetragen haben.
Wer halt was als erster sieht antwortet.


----------



## Guenni51 (10 Dezember 2011)

Hallo und guten Tag
die Firma hat schon wieder eine ander Konto-Nr. und auch einen anderen Kontobesitzer.
Ich werde auch mal abwarten was noch kommt,aber bezahlen werde ich nix und eine Antwort bekommen die auch nicht.

Gruß

Guenni51


----------



## Hippo (10 Dezember 2011)

guter Plan !


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2012)

>


Was für ein Widerspruch! Kostenlose Software ist über eine vermeintlich kostenpflichtige Anmeldung zu erreichen - dieses Angebot ist schlagbar!


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2012)

Interessante Projekte vom Kröpeliner Briefkasten, insbesondere das eine hier (siehe Screenshots). Ob Google und Yahoo! von ihrem Glück mit der Kooperation wissen? Die Frage scheint mir berechtigt und eine Weiterleitung an die Rechteinhaber (zumindest Verwendung der Logos) durchaus angebracht.


----------



## Alentheone (1 Februar 2012)

Nicht reagieren!!!


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ob Google und Yahoo! von ihrem Glück mit der Kooperation wissen? Die Frage scheint mir berechtigt und eine Weiterleitung an die Rechteinhaber (zumindest Verwendung der Logos) durchaus angebracht.


Hui, da hat sich aber zügig was getan. Marken- und Urheberrecht ist in der Tat kein Spielplatz für diverse Jungunternehmer.

War vorgestern noch von einer Kooperation die Schreibe:



 
...hält sich der Anbieter dahin gehend heute dezent zurück:



 
Nun ist das Markenrecht aber doch weitgreifend. Auf eine Anfrage eines hiesigen Aktivisten bei Yahoo! hin hat man reagiert und den Fall entsprechend eingenordet:



			
				Yahoo! Customer Care schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass Ihre Anfrage weiterer Bearbeitung bedarf und zu diesem Zwecke an einen erfahrenen Sachbearbeiter weitergeleitet wurde.


 
Nun weisen einige andere Seiten aber immer noch das Google- und das Yahoo-Logo auf. Sollte man da nicht noch mal nachbessern, Herr Miranavo?


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2012)

Ach ja! Es fiel auf, dass bei einigen Projekten des Anbieters kein in Deutschland ansässiger Admin-C, gemäß Punkt VIII der Denic-Richtlinien, angegeben worden ist.





> http://www.denic.de/domainrichtlinien.html
> 
> 
> > …Hat der Domaininhaber seinen Sitz nicht in Deutschland, ist der Admin-c zugleich dessen Zustellungsbevollmächtigter i. S. v. § 184 der Zivilprozessordnung, § 132 der Strafprozessordnung, § 56 Absatz 3 der Verwaltungsgerichtsordnung sowie § 15 des Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetzes und der entsprechenden Vorschriften der Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetze der Länder; er muss in diesem Falle seinerseits in Deutschland ansässig sein und mit seiner Straßenanschrift angegeben werden.


 
In der Regel bemüht sich entweder der Support oder der Syndikus der Denic irgendwann um solche Peanuts. Insbesondere können dabei folgende Domains erwähnt werden, die alle zu premiumdownloaden.de führen:

modoma.de
monialsoft.de
jackloads.de
 

_Nein, Herr Miranavo, dies ist keine Rechtsberatung, jedenfalls keine, von der ich wüsste!_​


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Es fiel auf


Glück gehabt, Herr Miranavo! Die Denic hat sich der Sache angenommen und zu den Anmerkungen folgenden Kommentar abgegeben:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ....,
> 
> entschuldigen Sie bitte die verspätete Rückmeldung. Bei denen von Ihnen genannten Domains liegt kein *offensichtlicher* Verstoss vor. Des weiteren ist die Domain monialsoft.de derzeit nicht registriert.
> 
> ...


 
Eigentlich muss es doch für einen Anbieter toll sein, dass sich so ein hervorragendes Forum, wie unseres hier, sich seiner Belange annimmt - und das auch noch kostenlos! Erleben wir ja immer wieder mal und macht obendrein auch noch Spaß!


----------



## Guenni51 (10 Februar 2012)

Hallo
so heute kam die Mahnung per Mail von Premiumdownload.
Was soll ich machen zum Rechtsanwalt gehen?
Oder einfach nix machen und abwarten?

Gruß

Guenni51


----------



## Goblin (10 Februar 2012)

Wer nicht reagiert und zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten. Alles Andere steht hier schon in den anderen Beiträgen


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Februar 2012)

Guenni51 schrieb:


> [.....] oder einfach nix machen und abwarten?


Sehr gute Idee! Und auch die letzte Mahnung, allerletzte Mahnung, allerallerletzte Mahnung, allerallerletzte Mahnung vor Übergabe zum Bundesvollstrecker, zum päpstlchen Femegericht usw. sind in der Entsorgungstonne Altpapier gut aufgehoben!


----------



## Goblin (10 Februar 2012)

Und am Ende kommt das hier...


----------



## Xings (10 Februar 2012)

also hallo erstmal an alle "Betrogenen", heute habe auch ich, nach bereits 3 Mails , die 1.schriftliche Abmahnung (Drohung) bekommen, worauf ich Eure klasse Seite gefunden habe. Es fiel mir auf das auch ich wieder eine andere Bankverbindung bekommen habe, als im Forum gesehen. Der Name A.H. ist der gleiche.
Ich war zwar auf Premiumdowloaden gelandet, weil ich da über die Suchmaschine hingekommen bin-wollte nur Itunes downloaden-habe aber nie den Download dort gemacht-, geschweige mich dort angemeldet.Ich soll ein Passwort genommen haben was  überhaupt nicht meinem Passwortschema entspricht. Zu meiner Sicherheit habe ich sofort den Verlauf meines Internetbrowsers ausgedruckt, worin unter Anderem auch zu sehen ist, dass ich nachdem ich auf der Seite von PD gewesen war, von einem ganz anderen Anbieter diese Software gezogen habe. Ich finde es ist eine große Sauerei, dass solche Menschen immer wieder unschuldige Bürger mit so einer Masche um deren bisschen Geld betrügen dürfen. 
Man müßte diesen Leuten mal einen Besuch abstatten, aber nicht um mit Ihnen Kaffee zu trinken.  Es lebe unsere Justiz!!!!


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2012)

Xings schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist eine große Sauerei, dass solche Menschen immer wieder unschuldige Bürger mit so einer Masche um deren bisschen Geld betrügen dürfen.


Dann solltest du den Sachverhalt der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft Rostock mitteilen. Die wären dafür zuständig, wenn sich jemand von dem dortigen Geschäftsmann betrogen fühlt. Deine Einlassung, dich niemals angemeldet haben zu wollen wäre durch zu ermitteln. Hierfür müsstest du aber deinen Computer zur Verfügung stellen - und zwar sofort, bevor die temporären Daten wieder überschrieben sind. Ein Ausdruck aus dem Verlauf beweist gar nichts!


----------



## Xings (10 Februar 2012)

ja Pech gehabt, dieses Jahr Neuinstallation von Win...schade eigentlich


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2012)

Xings schrieb:


> ja Pech gehabt


...dann einfach Finger still halten, auch wenn´s noch so wurmt und keine Behauptungen in den Raum stellen, die nicht auch zu beweisen sind. Betrug muss nämlich beweisbar sein, sonst darf der Verdächtige sich das Recht heraus nehmen, sich gegen solche Anschuldigungen zu wehren. Anonyme Behauptungen dieser Art müssen in Foren gelöscht werden.


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2012)

Hier steht die Lösung >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/www-premiumdownloaden-de.36526/#post-340712


----------



## shente (13 Februar 2012)

Mir ist es gerade genauso ergangen. Zurerst habe ich überhaupt nicht gewusst, was mich da erreicht. Auf die Rechnung habe ich "offensichtlich leider" gleich mit der folgenden Mail reagiert:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, ich habe mich zu keiner Zeit bei Ihrem Portal angemeldet und Ihren Dienst noch nie in Anspruch genommen. Ich habe weder Zugangsdaten noch Anmeldebestätigung. 
Ich bitte Sie meinen Account sofort zu stornieren und zu sperren.
Bitte um Bestätigung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Naiver Weise habe ich sogar versucht die teure Hotline zu erreichen. Keine Chance, man landet in einer Schleife ohne Ende.
Später ist mir dann eingefallen, dass ich bereits vor Monaten eine AntiVir-Software heruntergeladen habe. Das muss es gewesen sein. Der Download wurde auch als kostenlos beworben. Gilt für mich hier das gleiche? Nicht "mehr" reagieren. Auf meine Mail habe ich im Übrigen nie eine Antwort erhalten.
Was für ein Ärger!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 Februar 2012)

Warum soll es bei Dir anders sein als bei Tausend anderen Betroffenen? Das auf Mails/Briefe so gut wie nicht reagiert wird ist normal, wenn man Glück hat  bekommt man blödsinniges Standardgesabber als Antwort, darum sollte man es allgemein lassen mit der Nutzlosbranche und Helfershelfer zu kommunieren. Das was Du geschrieben hast, hätte ich nie so geschrieben, wenn ich an die Nutzlosen was schreiben würde, da Du Dich darin widersprichst.


----------



## shente (13 Februar 2012)

Danke, da war ich wohl ein bisschen naiv. ich werde nichts tun, außer das ganze an die verbrauerzentrale zu geben.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 Februar 2012)

Was will die Verbraucherzentrale damit?


----------



## der noble 23 (16 Februar 2012)

Hi bin neu hier.
Habe ein brief bekommen, von denen,(Premiumdownloaden)
dass ich bis zu einem bestimmten datum bezahlen sollte.
Ansonsten drohen mir Gerichtskosten.
habe mich ausversehen dort gefunden auf der seite.
Wurde direkt von chip.de dorthingelitet..
Da dachte ich mir nix böses. Und dann sowas.
Sollte ich denn bezahlen oder nicht?
Ich hatte schonmal so etwas öhnliches gehabt vor einigen Jahren da kamen paar Briefe und was jetzt ist keine Ahnung, da ich weggezogen bin.
Sollte ich also den Schreiben ebenfalls einfach ignorieren??
Hoffe Ihr könn mir helfen.  
ps. wer rechnet den dass jemand geld verlangt für das downloaden von freeware?!?!?
danke


----------



## Goblin (16 Februar 2012)

> Hoffe Ihr könn mir helfen


 
Du kannst Dir selber helfen indem Du die anderen Beiträge liesst. Es wurde alles schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut. Mittlerweile sollte eigentlich jeder wissen dass hier keine Zahlungspflicht besteht



> http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/abofalle-stur-bleiben.aspx​​*Zahlen Sie nicht!*​*Bleiben Sie stur!*​*Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*​


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Februar 2012)

Man ist auf Chip.de, wo man kostenlose Software wirklich kostenlos runterladen kann, und das ohne irgendwelche persönlichen Daten von sich preisgeben zu müssen, und lässt sich trotzdem durch eine Werbeanzeige dadurch verleiten auf die Abzockseite zu gehen, wo man seine Daten eingibt und anmeldet, weil man an die kostenlose Software gelangen will.


----------



## Goblin (16 Februar 2012)

Seit wann macht Chip Werbung für Nutzlosseiten ? Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen !


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (16 Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein älteres Beispiel wegen den Werbeanzeigen (in Suchergebnissen) auf Chip.de: http://www.abzocknews.de/2008/10/23/chipde-und-die-download-abzocker/


----------



## Guenni51 (7 März 2012)

Hallo
ich kann nur sagen Achtung Feind liest mit,hab heute die Zahlungsaufforderung per Brief erhalten.
Ich hab mich jetzt an die Staatsanwalschaft Rostock gewendet,und auch Anzeige erstattet.

Gruß

Guenni51


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (7 März 2012)

Und woher wissen dir das Du Du bist?


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Der nächste Nutzlosseitenbetreiber sitzt im Knast.
> 
> Nach 2000 Anzeigen: Polizei fasst Internet-Abzocker
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 April 2012)

> Ziemlich verdutzt hat Alexander H. gestern früh um kurz vor 9 Uhr unangemeldete Gäste in seine Wohnung in Sievershagen lassen müssen. Beamte von Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft, Steuerfahndung und Landeskriminalamt standen mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl vor der Tür.


Ostsee-Zeitung berichtet




> Deswegen: premiumdownloaden.de
> Not Found
> The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server.
> Apache/1.3.41 Server at premiumdownloaden.de Port 80


----------



## Hippo (6 April 2012)

Der tut mir ja sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo leid ...


----------

